# Barclays Premier League England 03-05 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2009)

03 Oct 15:00 Bolton v Tottenham  4.00 3.50 1.90   
03 Oct 15:00 Burnley v Birmingham  2.30 3.25 3.20   
03 Oct 15:00 Hull v Wigan  2.70 3.30 2.60   
03 Oct 15:00 Wolverhampton v Portsmouth  2.10 3.40 3.50   
03 Oct 17:30 Man Utd v Sunderland  1.20 6.50 15.00  
04 Oct 13:30 Arsenal v Blackburn  1.22 6.50 12.00   
04 Oct 15:00 Everton v Stoke  1.57 4.00 6.00  
04 Oct 15:00 West Ham v Fulham  2.25 3.25 3.30  
04 Oct 16:00 Chelsea v Liverpool  2.20 3.30 3.40   
05 Oct 20:00 Aston Villa v Man City  2.60 3.30 2.70


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 2, 2009)

Everton v Stoke 
Everton started the season badly and quickly gained losses, the most shociking was 1-6 against Arsenal. After that the team started to work and had 5 wins, 3 in England and 2 in League Europe. Beating Hull city at home with 4-0 is an achievement, so I can say Everton are at great form. Now they are 9th but with 1 match less. The guests play their second season in Blue Square Premier League. They won 2 of 4 home matches, when guests they have 2 losses and 1 draw. The teams have met 3 times, Everton won all the matches. I tihnk it will happen again. *Everton 1*


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 2, 2009)

West Ham vs Fullham

West Ham takes on Fullham at Upton park(sorry if I don't spell it correctly). West Ham started the season bad, with only 4 points won. The two times they played at home they lost against Liverpool and Tottenham(they were outsiders anyway). The last 2 away matches were also losses, against Bolton and Manchester city. The only win is against Wolverhampton.
Fullham isn't exaclty in form too, they have lost 4 matches and won 2. Both teams doesn't have problems with injured players. The teams are looking to win points at home, meaning that this gives edge to West Ham. In the last 10 meetings West Ham has 6 wins, 1 win for Fullham and 3 draws. 
Bet: West Ham 
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 2, 2009)

As for the derby between Chelsea and Liverpool, take a look at my avatar and you will know the winner


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 4, 2009)

You still have a chance to win money from this team


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 4, 2009)

I told you, free money ...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 5, 2009)

There was nothing sure, it could have ended other way.


----------

